# Amarok fails to install



## SeaHag (Feb 11, 2010)

The following is the output trying to install amarok with make install clean from it's port directory. Any ideas how to fix it? 


```
.
.
.
===>   amarok-1.4.10_7 depends on shared library: kimproxy.0 - found
===>   amarok-1.4.10_7 depends on shared library: gpod.5 - not found
===>    Verifying install for gpod.5 in /usr/ports/audio/libgpod
===>   libgpod-0.7.2_1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gobject/__init__.py - found
===>   libgpod-0.7.2_1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/mutagen/__init__.py - found
===>   libgpod-0.7.2_1 depends on executable: swig - found
===>   libgpod-0.7.2_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.6 - found
===>   libgpod-0.7.2_1 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   libgpod-0.7.2_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - found
===>   libgpod-0.7.2_1 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   libgpod-0.7.2_1 depends on shared library: sgutils.1 - not found
===>    Verifying install for sgutils.1 in /usr/ports/sysutils/sg3_utils
===>   Returning to build of libgpod-0.7.2_1
Error: shared library "sgutils.1" does not exist
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/libgpod.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/libgpod.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/amarok.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/amarok.
```

FreeBSD 8


----------



## SeaHag (Feb 12, 2010)

*Disabled iPod support to install*

libgpod is for iPod support which I don't need so I modified the following section of code in /usr/ports/audio/Amarok/Makefile;


```
.if !defined(WITH_GPOD)
PLIST_SUB+=	GPOD="@comment "
CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--without-libgpod
.else
LIB_DEPENDS+=	gpod.5:${PORTSDIR}/audio/libgpod
CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--with-libgpod
PLIST_SUB+=	GPOD=""
.endif
```

I changed the first line from;

```
.if !defined(WITH_GPOD)
```

to;

```
.if defined(WITH_GPOD)
```

I removed the exclamation mark so it would not install libgpod then Amarok installed ok.


----------

